# Picking up my new rescue tomorrow!



## crazy5 (Dec 17, 2010)

I did rescue for the American Bulldog Rescue for over ten years when I lived in CT/Mass and now living in TX. I joined the GPMR Mastiff Rescue while here and just adopted a big boy that I am picking up tomorrow! I am so excited and can't wait for my rescued Cocker Spaniel Lucy to have her big brother! lol


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

Congratulations! Good job on rescuing. We must see pictures of the new boy and his sister.


----------



## Newt* (Apr 24, 2009)

Wonderful news! Pictures please.

Newt


----------

